# Best Love Songs (and "your" songs)



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm just sitting in my office doing some busy work and listen to love songs... specifically, Duncan Sheik's song "For You"... and it got me wondering: what are your favorite love songs?  If you have a significant other - what's "your song".  If you're married - what was your first dance?

The Universe and I danced to Ben Folds' "The Luckiest" on our wedding day... but Barenaked Ladies "When I Fall" has always been very special to us.

I personally think "Come What May" from Moulin Rouge! might be the most romantic song of all time... but this little Duncan Sheik tune is pretty sweet...

_Duncan Sheik - For You

"For You"

For you I want to sing a happier song
for you I'm gonna try to right all my wrongs
for you I'm gonna break my bad habits
there's a golden ring and I want you to have it
there's a golden ring and I want you

For you I'm gonna sit and patiently wait
it's great if you're early but if its fine if you're late
for you I feel love and I just want to show it
you're a beautiful girl and want you to know it
you're a beautiful girl and want you to know it
you're a beautiful girl and want you to know it
it's an infinite world and I want you

Once again I am opened
Once again I am opened
Once again I am opened
Once again I am opened

For you I'm waiting on the ticket line
I gotta get back I don't wanna waste time
but the people are tired and the line is so long
so all I can do is sing this song_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2005)

My mom and dads song is Colour My World by Chicago. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

Beer Run

She Thinks my Tractor's Sexy



Sorry, I had to.  I listen to too much angry music to really have a favorite love song.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 20, 2005)

I listen to a very broad spectrum of music, so this is really hard.  At my wedding, we played Linda Ronstadt and Aaron Neville's "Don't Know Much" as "our song".  I could listen to him sing a phonebook, but that's just me.  Next month marks 15 years since we were married, and while it has not been the idyllic dream either of us hoped (hell, we've not even lived together the last 4 years), the song's lyrics still hold true (for me, at least).

Linda Ronstadt featuring Aaron Neville
Barry Mann/Cynthia Weil/Tom Snow)

Look at this face
I know the years are showin’
Look at this life
I still don’t know where it’s goin’

I don’t know much
But I know I love you
And that may be
All I need to know

Look at these eyes
They never seen what mattered
Look at these dreams
So beaten and so battered
I don’t know much
But I know I love you
And that may be
All I need to know

So many questions
Still left unanswered
So much
I’ve never broken through

And when I feel you near me
Sometimes I see so clearly
The only truth I’ve ever known
Is me and you

Look at this man
So blessed with inspiration
Look at this soul
Still searching for salvation

I don’t know much
But I know I love you
And that may be
All I need to know

I don’t know much
But I know I love you
That may be
All I need to know

I don’t know much
But I know I love you
That may be
All there is to know


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

We danced to _Look at you girl_ by Chris Ledoux at our wedding.

_Just look at you, girl:
Standin' here beside me;
Starlight on your hair,
Lookin' like a dream I dreamed somewhere.

And look at me, girl:
You got me actin' just like a lover,
In an old time picture show.
And how I got the part, I just don't know.

But it's written all across your face,
As plain as it can be.
You're the one that I was lookin' for,
Now you're all that I can see.

You mean everything to me.
And I'd do anything,
To have you stay forever.
I'm an ordinary man,
But I feel like I could do anything in the world.
When I look at you, girl.

Just look at you, girl,
Walkin' here beside me;
(In) The misty morning light,
I see my own reflection in your eyes.

And just smile at me, girl:
With eyes that tell a story,
That words can never say;
Tellin' me your love is gonna stay.

And we're standin' right together now,
In everything we do.
And if my world should come apart,
I'll still be lovin' you.

You mean everything to me.
And I'd do anything,
To have you stay forever.
I'm an ordinary man,
But I feel like I could do anything in the world.
When I look at you, girl._


----------



## Templetroll (Sep 20, 2005)

Our song is "Evergreen".

I had to ask my wife what it was and then she went into an overwrought exclamation, "oh, the honeymoon is OVER!"      My favorite anniversary was the time when neither one of us could remember how many years it had been that we were married; we had to to do the math.  Made it to 17 years so far.    We got married on July 11th so I would be able to remember the date - 7/11.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2005)

My wife and I met while dancing to New Order's "Blue Monday."  So, it's not much of a love song, but it's the best we've got.  I only regret now that it wasn't "Bizarre Love Triangle"--that would have been an ...interesting... omen for our future marriage.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 20, 2005)

Imagination by Harry Connick Jr


----------



## Umbran (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> If you're married - what was your first dance?




Only  the Music by Heather Alexander.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 20, 2005)

"At Last" by Etta James 

Though, my mother-in-law requested that the DJ play "Sunday Morning Kind of Love" by Etta James, which is basically about a one-night-stand.  Thanks Mom!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> "At Last" by Etta James
> 
> Though, my mother-in-law requested that the DJ play "Sunday Morning Kind of Love" by Etta James, which is basically about a one-night-stand.  Thanks Mom!



No doubt she was hoping her daughter would wake up the next morning and realize what she'd gotten into, and slip away quietly.   

Oh, wait... that would be _my_ mother-in-law...


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

I tried to convince my wife we should dance to Afternoon Delight but she kept saying no.


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 20, 2005)

_Wise men say
Only fools rush in
But I can't help
Falling in love with you_

Hail to the King, baby.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 20, 2005)

Our first dance song was "When I Fall in Love" from the Sleepless in Seattle soundtrack, an early date movie.  

But the song I always associate with my wife is Chris De Burgh's "Suddenly Love."  Our first Valentine's Day I printed up the lyrics nicely, placed them in a frame with a couple of pictures of us and gave it to her.  


_Suddenly love comes in and finds me on open ground,
Nowhere to hide, nowhere to run, there's no turning back,
And a journey has just begun;

Suddenly love breaks down the doors,
There is singing inside,
And all of the light that's in your eyes, shining here tonight,
Has woken the man in me, and the woman in you,
The woman in you;

All night, heads on the pillow, and eyes that are never shut,
All night, rain on the window, but inside, we have so much;

Suddenly love takes me away where I've never been,
Shows me a world I have never seen, I could only dream,
That I ever would find myself with a lover like you,
A lover like you;

All night, heads on the pillow, and eyes that are never shut,
All night, body to body, and thrilling to every touch;

Oh, suddenly love takes me away where I've never been,
It shows me a world I have never seen, and I just want to be,
Alone in your mystery, love me over and over, and over and over again._


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I tried to convince my wife we should dance to Afternoon Delight but she kept saying no.



 [ditzy]... I don't know why she'd say no ...[/ditzy]


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 20, 2005)

Our "first dance" at the wedding reception was to, "Forever's As Far As I'll Go," by Alabama.

_I'll admit I could feel it 
The first time that we touched.
The look in your eyes
Said you felt as much 
But I'm not a man 
Who falls so easily 
It's best that you know
Where you stand with me

I will give you my heart
Faithful and true
And all the love it can hold
That's all I can do 
But I've thought about 
How long I'll love you
And it's only fair that you know
Forever's as far as I'll go.

When there's age around my eyes 
And gray in your hair
And it only takes a touch to recall 
The love we've shared
I won't take for granted
That you know my love is true
Each night in your arms
I will whisper to you.

I will give you my heart
Faithful and true
And all the love it can hold
That's all I can do 
But I've thought about 
How long I'll love you 
And it's only fair that you know
Forever's as far as I'll go._


----------



## nakia (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The Universe and I danced to Ben Folds' "The Luckiest" on our wedding day...




Hey!  That's what Mrs. nakia and I danced to on our wedding day.  What a great song.

We're also partial to "Somebody" by Depeche Mode.

We exited the reception to "She's No Lady (she's my wife)" by Lyle Lovett.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 20, 2005)

*If I should Fall Behind (Bruce Springsteen)*

Wife and I danced to this one by The Boss

We said we'd walk together baby come what may
That come the twilight should we lose our way
If as we're walkin a hand should slip free
I'll wait for you
And should I fall behind
Wait for me

We swore we'd travel darlin' side by side
We'd help each other stay in stride
But each lover's steps fall so differently
But I'll wait for you
And if I should fall behind
Wait for me

Now everyone dreams of a love lasting and true
But you and I know what this world can do
So let's make our steps clear that the other may see
And I'll wait for you
If I should fall behind
Wait for me

Now there's a beautiful river in the valley ahead
There 'neath the oak's bough soon we will be wed
Should we lose each other in the shadow of the evening trees
I'll wait for you
And should I fall behind
Wait for me
Darlin' I'll wait for you
Should I fall behind
Wait for me

-DM Jeff


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Hey!  That's what Mrs. nakia and I danced to on our wedding day.  What a great song.
> 
> We're also partial to "Somebody" by Depeche Mode.
> 
> We exited the reception to "She's No Lady (she's my wife)" by Lyle Lovett.



 We picked The Luckiest after determining that we should have a "new" song for our wedding song.  Sure we had a special song for while we were dating... but thought we should mark the new status by a new song.  I still get a little misty every time I hear it.

*laughing*  We exited to... "I'm so sick of people!  Wait a minute!  There's no one standing near the door to the ball room... RUN!!!"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 20, 2005)

I forgot to mention this lil' tidbit... we didn't have a first dance... the church my wife and her family belong to doesn't allow dancing.  So we just played our song right before the ceremony.  

I've dj'd dozens and dozens of receptions, and I'd say 90% or more of them have had virtually no dancing.  They just seemed to want to pay me a lot of cash to play background music.  I guess it's an Arkansas thing.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> [ditzy]... I don't know why she'd say no ...[/ditzy]




I tried to get anything from this album played to, but that idea got nipped quick.


----------



## nakia (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> We picked The Luckiest after determining that we should have a "new" song for our wedding song.  Sure we had a special song for while we were dating... but thought we should mark the new status by a new song.  I still get a little misty every time I hear it.
> 
> *laughing*  We exited to... "I'm so sick of people!  Wait a minute!  There's no one standing near the door to the ball room... RUN!!!"




That's pretty much what we did, too.  "Somebody" was a special dating song.  When we were planning the wedding we agonized over what song to dance to.  Mrs. nakia bought the Ben Folds CD, listened to it, then immediately called me and said "buy this now and listen to the last song" (we were apart for much of our engagement).  I did and knew it was perfect.

It was a minor miracle that it even got played at the reception, since the DJ sucked so bad.  
Oh well.  For our 10th Anniversary we're "redoing" our wedding reception.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention this lil' tidbit... we didn't have a first dance... the church my wife and her family belong to doesn't allow dancing.  So we just played our song right before the ceremony.
> 
> I've dj'd dozens and dozens of receptions, and I'd say 90% or more of them have had virtually no dancing.  They just seemed to want to pay me a lot of cash to play background music.  I guess it's an Arkansas thing.




Was Footloose based on your town?


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Oh well.  For our 10th Anniversary we're "redoing" our wedding reception.




We're just skipping right to "redoing" the wedding night.


----------



## nakia (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I tried to get anything from this album played to, but that idea got nipped quick.




Holy freakin crap!  That rules.  Of course, "bump. . .chicka. . .bump. . .bow" could get old really quick.


----------



## nakia (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We're just skipping right to "redoing" the wedding night.




We're not waiting on the 10th Anniversary for that one.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention this lil' tidbit... we didn't have a first dance... the church my wife and her family belong to doesn't allow dancing.  So we just played our song right before the ceremony.
> 
> I've dj'd dozens and dozens of receptions, and I'd say 90% or more of them have had virtually no dancing.  They just seemed to want to pay me a lot of cash to play background music.  I guess it's an Arkansas thing.



 There was **lots** of dancing at our reception... and I was very glad about that.  I've been to lots of weddings where the dancing dies out really quickly.  But - we had a number of young people at the wedding because we were (and still are) really young.  So - there was much dancing and much rejoicing.

We had a big fat giant huge weddin' - the reception was incredible... our DJ was good... until he tried to get my parents (that happen to hate each other) on the dance floor for a "parents dance" even after I specifically said "NO PARENTS DANCE - MY PARENTS WILL EAT EACH OTHER ALIVE!" ... but he was dumb as rocks.  Alas - even with that - it was an awesome reception.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I tried to get anything from this album played to, but that idea got nipped quick.




*shakes head*  You're lucky she married you in the first place, reveal!


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *shakes head*  You're lucky she married you in the first place, reveal!




Don't I know it!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 20, 2005)

I've dj'd two...TWO receptions where the dancing was nearly non-stop.  One, they tossed out the song list they'd mailed me and just gave me polka cd's to play.  The other was just great!

My favorite "bad" reception was when the groom and his friends wheeled a huge tv into the banquet hall to watch the Razorback basketball team in the Final Four.  The bride and her friends and family stood on the other side of the hall and fumed.  When her father came up to me and the co-dj and angrily asked us to announce the bride-groom dance, she back-handed him (the groom) across the face when she caught him watching the game over her shoulder.  She stormed out, the rest of the women stormed out, her dad threw a huge wad of cash at us, told us the buffet was ours, and stormed out.  The groom ran out while his buddies laughed at him and returned to the game.

I'm sure they're still married.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

DMCal - That's hilarious!  GREAT story!  Made me laugh *really* hard.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

Thinking back on it, I guess mine would be "She Thinks She Needs Me" by Andy Griggs (I think).  That's what we're planning on dancing to for our first dance at our wedding.  I guess I do have one after all, but I've still only listened to it a handful of times.

Kane


----------



## elrobey (Sep 20, 2005)

we danced to "You're All I Need to Get By". As recorded by Aretha Franklin, IIRC.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I've dj'd two...TWO receptions where the dancing was nearly non-stop.  One, they tossed out the song list they'd mailed me and just gave me polka cd's to play.  The other was just great!
> 
> My favorite "bad" reception was when the groom and his friends wheeled a huge tv into the banquet hall to watch the Razorback basketball team in the Final Four.  The bride and her friends and family stood on the other side of the hall and fumed.  When her father came up to me and the co-dj and angrily asked us to announce the bride-groom dance, she back-handed him (the groom) across the face when she caught him watching the game over her shoulder.  She stormed out, the rest of the women stormed out, her dad threw a huge wad of cash at us, told us the buffet was ours, and stormed out.  The groom ran out while his buddies laughed at him and returned to the game.
> 
> I'm sure they're still married.




That's just sad, I mean priorities peiople.  You can get married many times but the Razor backs aren't going to another final four any time soon.......


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's just sad, I mean priorities peiople.  You can get married many times but the Razor backs aren't going to another final four any time soon.......




Quoted for truthery.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 20, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> We're also partial to "Somebody" by Depeche Mode.



You are classy people!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's just sad, I mean priorities peiople.  You can get married many times but the Razor backs aren't going to another final four any time soon.......



My thoughts exactly!  If it was a big MU game, both sides would be watching it.  My soon to be wife would still be pissed, but at least not just at me!!!


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly!  If it was a big MU game, both sides would be watching it.  My soon to be wife would still be pissed, but at least not just at me!!!




This reminds me of that commercial where the wedding party was in a closet watching football. The bride walks in and everyone gets quiet. Then she asks "Who's winning?" and sits down. One of the guys cries and says "You're a lucky man" to the groom.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 20, 2005)

Wonderful World always does something to me...

_I see trees of green, red roses too
I see them bloom for me and you
And I think to myself what a wonderful world.

I see skies of blue and clouds of white
The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night
And I think to myself what a wonderful world.

The colors of the rainbow so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces of people going by
I see friends shaking hands saying how do you do
They're really saying I love you.

I hear babies crying, I watch them grow
They'll learn much more than I'll never know
And I think to myself what a wonderful world
Yes I think to myself what a wonderful world._


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Wonderful World always does something to me...




That's one of my all time favorite songs. When "Family Matters" first came on, it used to use Wonderful World as its theme song. When they stopped, after Season 1, I stopped watching the show.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Was Footloose based on your town?




Heh...it's really not that uncommon in this part of the state.  I've dj'd proms where the school had to go to another town for the dances.  I remember once in college going to a street dance with some friends who lived in a town where dancing was banned by an old city ordinance.  The dance was held in the parking lot of a local restaurant.  The city limits line bisected the parking lot almost exactly in half, and the cops sat on the "city" side and arrested ANYone who accidentally danced across the line.

Edit: In an attempt to steer this train back on track, to this day I can't hear "Total Eclipse of the Heart" by Bonnie Tyler or "Rainbow Eyes" by Blackmore's Rainbow without tripping and falling face first on Memory Lane.  These were the "our songs" for two long ago and far away ex-girlfriends from my misspent and checkered past, and to this day I wonder where life took them, and hope it treated them well.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> This reminds me of that commercial where the wedding party was in a closet watching football. The bride walks in and everyone gets quiet. Then she asks "Who's winning?" and sits down. One of the guys cries and says "You're a lucky man" to the groom.



Yep!  The only difference would be her all pissed at not only me, but most of my family, her folks, and most of our friends.  She's one of the few non-sports freaks in the family!

Kane


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Heh...it's really not that uncommon in this part of the state.  I've dj'd proms where the school had to go to another town for the dances.  I remember once in college going to a street dance with some friends who lived in a town where dancing was banned by an old city ordinance.  The dance was held in the parking lot of a local restaurant.  The city limits line bisected the parking lot almost exactly in half, and the cops sat on the "city" side and arrested ANYone who accidentally danced across the line.



 That is one of the weirdest stories I've heard in a while!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> That is one of the weirdest stories I've heard in a while!




Welcome to my home state.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 20, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly!  If it was a big MU game, both sides would be watching it.  My soon to be wife would still be pissed, but at least not just at me!!!




Ya, it would be like getting married on the OSU Michigan game around here.  You should know if your soon to be husband/wife is a sports fan and plan the wedding around that.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Sep 20, 2005)

Me and my love aren't married (yet), so there's no first dance song (yet).  This song would probably be "our song" currently, though I don't know that it would be our first dance song.  If that makes any sense at all.

Etcetera Whatever by Over the Rhine

Don't speak.
Words come out your eyes.
You're wet with this nightmare.
Like thorns you hold these secrets to your breast,
your slender fingers closing into fists.

Trace your bruise
like a guilty streak.
Hold the pain.
You're a connoisseur.
You think you have no other gift to give,
but we have so much left to live.

We don't need a lot of money.
We'll be sleeping on the beach,
keeping oceans within reach.
(Whatever private oceans we can conjure up for free.)
I will stumble there with you
and you'll be laughing close with me,
trying not to make a scene
etcetera. Whatever. I guess all I really mean

is we're gonna be alright.
Yeah, we're gonna be alright.
You can close your eyes tonight,
'cause we're gonna be alright.

So come on now,
I can almost see
that place
on a distant shore.
And courage is a weapon we must use
to find some life you can't refuse.

We don't need a lot of money.
We'll be sleeping on the beach,
keeping oceans within reach.
(Whatever private oceans we can conjure up for free.)
I will stumble there with you
and you'll be laughing close with me,
trying not to make a scene
etcetera. Whatever. I guess all I really mean

is we're gonna be alright.
Yeah, we're gonna be alright.
You can close your eyes tonight,
'cause we're gonna be alright.
All that I can see is your eyes.
Close your eyes.
Close your eyes.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it would be like getting married on the OSU Michigan game around here.  You should know if your soon to be husband/wife is a sports fan and plan the wedding around that.



 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 20, 2005)

The songs we danced to at our wedding was _Where are you going?_ by Dave Matthews band and _Never tear us apart_ by Inxs.  There is a third, but it was her pick, and I hate it, so I've erased it from the brain.


----------



## Rel (Sep 20, 2005)

"Our songs" are notable not for being the best love songs ever but simply because they mark the two most important points in our relationship.

The first is Phil Collins version of "Groovy Kind of Love" because it was played at the homecoming dance that wound up being our first date (I say "wound up" because we went as "friends" and wound up kissin' on the dance floor.).

The other is Peter Gabriel's "In Your Eyes" because it was the theme song from Say Anything.  We watched this movie on what was to be one of our last dates.  As the summer after high school graduation came to an end, we planned on breaking up when we went to different colleges.  Seeing that movie struck a chord in our young hearts and we decided that our relationship might not last through college but we would go down swinging rather than give up on it.  We both regard this as the smartest thing we ever did.  This Friday will mark the 17th anniversary of our first date and will also mark the unofficial point at which we will have spend more than half our lives together (we're both 34).

As for our wedding reception, it is regarded by us and many other people we know as "the funnest wedding reception they've ever been to".  We had barbecue catered to her parent's big back yard in the country, a keg of Rolling Rock, a live band from the Florida Keys and lots and lots of dancing.  At one point in the mid-eveing my mother approached me and said, "There are a number of folks who are probably ready to leave but are waiting for the bride and groom to make their exit."  I addressed the crowd over the sound system and said, "Please don't hang around on our account.  If you need to go, go.  But we're having way too much fun to leave the party now!"  

Then we continued to dance the night away to covers of Jimmy Buffett, Garth Brooks and Hank Williams Jr. songs.  It rained like hell as we danced under the tents.  By the end of the night several of our friends (most of them part of the wedding party) had their shoes off and pants rolled up/dresses hiked up, dancing in the mud.

When you start out a marriage like that, how can things not be wonderful?!


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> The other is Peter Gabriel's "In Your Eyes" because it was the theme song from Say Anything.  We watched this movie on what was to be one of our last dates.




Why do I picture you, standing in the rain at your wedding, with a boom box over your head blasting this song?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 20, 2005)

"Say Anything" was the movie my wife and I saw on our first date.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> "Say Anything" was the movie my wife and I saw on our first date.




Ours was Natural Born Killers. I love my wife.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ours was Natural Born Killers. I love my wife.



 Why am I not one whit surprised by this?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

Kennon and I will hit the 4 year anniversary of our first date on the 29th of this month.  He surprised me with a visit to my home town (I was a senior in high school, he was a junior in college about 120 miles away from my home)... we cooked with friends on Saturday and then went to go see the incredibly romantic Zoolander.   

Rel - it sounds like your wedding was absolutely amazing.  I really love hearing stories of young love that work out.


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 20, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> "Say Anything" was the movie my wife and I saw on our first date.



We saw _The Abyss_ on our second date - my wife is such the sci-fi geek.

We watch it each August to commemorate the occasion.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

I just heard another one of my favorite love songs. _I love the way you love me_ by John Michael Montgomery.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 20, 2005)

The first song we ever danced to was Longer by Dan Fogelberg.

Our Song is You're The Inspiration, by Chicago.

We danced to both of these at our wedding reception, as well as a lot of Journey, Rush, Meatloaf, KISS, Aerosmith, Donna Summer, and Polkas (Slavic family, held in a largely Ukranian firehall). Mostly her picks. 

The first movie we ever saw together at a theater was Indiana Jones and the temple of Doom. Her pick. 

The first thing we ever watched together was the compiled Dr. Who movie The Talons of Weng-Chiang. I was about to call home to make sure it was getting VCR'd when she told me we had to stop doing anything... Saturday Night was Dr. Who!

The first adventure she played in was AD&D 1st Edition, Keep On The Borderlands, DM'd by me. 

I love my wife.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ours was Natural Born Killers. I love my wife.




I am Jack's complete lack of surprise.


----------



## nakia (Sep 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You are classy people!




Well, yeah.  

We are actually partial to a cover of that song by Veruca Salt we found on a DM tribute album. Very nice, but the original is great, too.

And, with the whole wife/sports thing, Mrs. nakia is totally the woman from the chips commerical.  She got me into baseball and college football.  Our first anniversary, we went on a gettaway weekend to Washington DC.  I asked her "Is there anything really special you want to do?"  She answered "Well, we have to find somewhere to watch the BCS championship game."


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> We are actually partial to a cover of that song by Veruca Salt we found on a DM tribute album. Very nice, but the original is great, too.




Veruca Salt's cover is quite good... and they happen to be one of my all time super ultra favorite bands.  Mmm... angry woman music.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Veruca Salt's cover is quite good... and they happen to be one of my all time super ultra favorite bands.  Mmm... angry woman music.





they were supposed to be angry???   :\


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Veruca Salt's cover is quite good... and they happen to be one of my all time super ultra favorite bands.  Mmm... angry woman music.




Have you ever read the "Uppity Women..." series by Vicki Leon? My wife loves them. They're about women throughout history "who defied cultural expectations and built powerful lives."


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> they were supposed to be angry???   :\




I think she's thinking of the Indigo Girls.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think she's thinking of the Indigo Girls.



 *I'm* certainly not thinking of Indigo Girls.  I know my Veruca Salt and I know them well.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think she's thinking of the Indigo Girls.




they were closer to fine.


----------



## reveal (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *I'm* certainly not thinking of Indigo Girls.  I know my Veruca Salt and I know them well.




Seen Willy Wonka a lot, have you?


----------



## Rel (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Veruca Salt's cover is quite good... and they happen to be one of my all time super ultra favorite bands.  Mmm... angry woman music.




I'm curious.  After you listen to the "angry woman music" do you feel more angry or less angry?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Seen Willy Wonka a lot, have you?



 *shakes head*  I've never seen it and, as such, when *I* hear the name Veruca Salt, I think the band exclusively.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm curious.  After you listen to the "angry woman music" do you feel more angry or less angry?



 Depends on why I'm listening to it.  If I'm listening to it because I am angry, I'll be less angry.  If I listen to it while I'm not angry, I'm reminded of when I was angry... and get angry.


----------



## nakia (Sep 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> they were closer to fine.




Nice.


----------



## nakia (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Depends on why I'm listening to it.  If I'm listening to it because I am angry, I'll be less angry.  If I listen to it while I'm not angry, I'm reminded of when I was angry... and get angry.




So, it's music _by_ angry women.  Not music _exclusively for_ angry women.


----------



## Rel (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Depends on why I'm listening to it.  If I'm listening to it because I am angry, I'll be less angry.  If I listen to it while I'm not angry, I'm reminded of when I was angry... and get angry.




These are the times that try men's heterosexuality.


----------



## freebfrost (Sep 20, 2005)

It would be two songs:

*Fiona Apple's "Slow Like Honey":*

_You moved like honey in my dream last night
Yeah, some old fires were burning
You came near to me and you endeared to me
But you couldn’t quite discern me

Does that scare you? I’ll let you run away
But your heart will not oblige you
You’ll remember me like a melody
Yeah, I’ll haunt the world inside you

And my big secret - gonna win you over
Slow like honey, heavy with mood

I’ll let you see me, I’ll covet your regard
I’ll invade your demeanor
And you’ll yield to me like a scent in the breeze
And you’ll wonder what it is about me

It’s my big secret - keeping you coming
Slow like honey, heavy with mood

Though dreams can be deceiving
Like faces are to hearts
They serve for sweet relieving
When fantasy and reality lie too far apart

So I stretch myself across, like a bridge
And I pull you to the edge
And stand there waiting
Trying to attain
The end to satisfy the story
Shall I release you? 
Must I release you? 
As I rise to meet my glory

But my big secret
Gonna hover over your life
Gonna keep you reaching
When I’m gone like yesterday
When I’m high like heaven
When I’m strong like music
’cuz I’m slow like honey, and
Heavy with mood_


And *Frank Black & the Catholic's "Bullet"* 
(This one is a bit hard to explain  and involves a dancing lion and Cthulhu...
 Um, maybe I'll leave it at that.    )

_Excuse me now I’ve got a call
I’ll take this call from Valhalla
Please tell my friends from outer space
You are my son you’ll take my place
And if the revolution comes
I’ve got some good friends there

Take my place after all you are my son
You take the moon I’ll take the sun
And by the way if the revolution comes
Please take my rifles and take my guns
A single bullet loaded in each one

And if you don’t like my melody
I’ll sing it in a major key
I’ll sing it very happily
And if
Everybody is
All aboard
Let’s take it back
To that minor chord

You are my son you’ll take my place
Be still my friends from outer space
I’ll take this call from Valhalla
Excuse me now I got a call

I’ve got some good friends there
Revolution comes
A single bullet loaded in each one
Please take my rifles and take my guns
And by the way
If the revolution comes
Take my rifles
Take my guns
You take my place because you are my son

Excuse me now I’ll take the sun
I’ll take my place in Valhalla
And if the revolution comes
Please take my guns_


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

Slow Like Honey is #1 on my list of "Sexiest Songs Ever".


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 20, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> If you're married - what was your first dance?




Our first dance was "Crazy Love" by Van Morrison. 
I was told by many, many people that our reception was one of the best they had ever been to. We had a great DJ, and we made sure that he not only had our list of songs to play, but he had a list of songs that he was not to play under any circumstances (NO electric slide or macarana at my wedding, thank you very much). The wedding was outside under a pavillion at Ashlawn Highland (home of president James Monroe), and it was raining so everyone was right next to the dance floor and it was packed with people most of the night. I think the song of the night was "Are you Gonna Be My Girl" by Jet, which seemed to get most everyone on a dancing high! And I wore my green Converse at the reception, which could be responsible for how cool the night was.   

I don't know that we have one special song, but our first kiss was during "Come Monday" at a Jimmy Buffet concert.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> And I wore my green Converse at the reception, which could be responsible for how cool the night was.




You've always got very funky shoes.  Such happy colors!

((I work pink and white adidas for the whole day )).


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Sep 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I don't know that we have one special song, but our first kiss was during "Come Monday" at a Jimmy Buffet concert.




Heh. That's a special one for me and my wife, also. But for us it was because we dated long distance for a year before I moved to D.C. "...and I just want you here by my side."

Anyway, we walked into the reception to a rocker..."I Got You (At the End of the Century)" by Wilco:

_I got you and that's all I need
I got you and that's all I need 
I got you and that's all I need  
I got you

I got you and I still believe
That you are all I will ever need
It's you, oh

All the way back in the seventies
You were my little TV queen
Your Tarzan and your friend Janine
I got you

I got you and I still believe
That you are all I will ever need
It's you, oh

It's the end of the century
And I can't think of anything
Except you

It's the end of the century
And I can't think of anything
But you, oh

All, I, need

I got you
I got you, babe
I got you_

We did our first dance to Tom Waits' "Little Trip to Heaven":

_Little trip to heaven on the wings of your love
Banana moon is shining in the sky,
Feel like I'm in heaven when you're with me
Know that I'm in heaven when you smile,
Though we're stuck here on the ground,
I got something that I've found
And it's you.

And I don't have to take no trip to outer space
All I have to do is look at your face,
And before I know it, I'm in orbit around you
Thanking my lucky stars that I've found you,
When I see your constellation,
honey, you're my inspiration,
and it's you.

You're my north star when I'm lost and feeling blue,
The sun is breaking through the clouds
don't you, don't you know it's true?
Honey, all the other stars seem dim around you
Thanking my lucky stars that I've found you,
When I see your smiling face, honey, 
I know nothing ever going to take your place,
and it's you.

And it's you, and it's you,
and it's you, and it's you, and it's you
And it's you, and it's you, shoo-be-doo, ba-da-da._

And then my old band, The Acoustically Bent, came out and I sang one that made her cry (with happiness)..."The Broad Majestic Shannon," by the Pogues.

_The last time I saw you was down at the greeks
There was whiskey on Sunday and tears on our cheeks
You sang me a song as pure as the breeze
Blowing up the road to Glenaveigh
I sat for a while at the cross at Finnoe
Where young lovers would meet when the flowers were in bloom
Heard the men coming home from the fair at Shinrone
Their hearts in Tipperary wherever they go

Take my hand, and dry your tears babe
Take my hand, forget your fears babe
There’s no pain, there’s no more sorrow
They’re all gone, gone in the years babe

I sat for a while by the gap in the wall
Found a rusty tin can and an old hurley ball
Heard the cards being dealt, and the rosary called
And a fiddle playing_ sean dun na ngall
_And the next time I see you we’ll be down at the greeks
There’ll be whiskey on Sunday and tears on our cheeks
For it’s stupid to laugh and it’s useless to bawl
About a rusty tin can and an old hurley ball

So I walked as day was dawning
Where small birds sang and leaves were falling
Where we once watched the rowboats landing
By the broad majestic shannon_

T'was quite a wedding. *sigh*


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's just sad, I mean priorities peiople.  You can get married many times but the Razor backs aren't going to another final four any time soon.......





Hence why Crothian's still single, folks.   

He's a Razorbacks fan!


----------



## reveal (Sep 21, 2005)

Another favorite I heard on the way home.

_She's Always a Woman_ - Billy Joel

_She can kill with a smile
She can wound with her eyes
She can ruin your faith with her casual lies
And she only reveals what she wants you to see
She hides like a child
But she’s always a woman to me

She can lead you to love
She can take you or leave you
She can ask for the truth
But she’ll never believe you
And she’ll take what you give her, as long as it’s free
She steals like a thief
But she’s always a woman to me

Chorus
Oh-she takes care of herself
She can wait if she wants
She’s ahead of her time
Oh-and she never gives out
And she never gives in
She just changes her mind

And she’ll promise you more
Than the garden of eden
Then she’ll carelessly cut you
And laugh while you’re bleedin’
But she’ll bring out the best
And the worst you can be
Blame it all on yourself
Cause she’s always a woman to me

Chorus

She is frequently kind
And she’s suddenly cruel
She can do as she pleases
She’s nobody’s fool
But she can’t be convicted
She’s earned her degree
And the most she will do
Is throw shadows at you
But she’s always a woman to me_


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Seen Willy Wonka a lot, have you?




I haven't seen Willy Wonka yet. Unless you count the clones running around Dragoncon...


----------



## Rel (Sep 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Another favorite I heard on the way home.
> 
> _She's Always a Woman_ - Billy Joel




That reminds me of another song of ours that is wildly inappropriate for a lasting marriage:  _Scenes From An Italian Restaurant_ by Billy Joel.

I still remember it *exactly*.  One of our first dates was to the NC State Fair in October of 1988.  Afterward we were driving home in her ugly, beat up little car.  The windows were down with the cool air rushing in.  And I recall looking over at her, her face lit only by the soft light coming from the dashboard lights, and thinking, _"I'm falling in love with this girl."_

And then, _"That somehow makes me feel better about the relentless pursuit of sex that I'll be making for the balance of our relationship."_

*sigh*  Young love.


----------



## reveal (Sep 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Young love.




_Young love (young love), first love (first love)
Filled with true devotion
Young love (young love), our love (our love)
We share with deep emotion_

It's funny talking to other couples about silly stuff and hearing "Oh we would never do anything like that." It's like "Don't you guys have any fun in your relationship?" And, no, I'm not talking about sex, just in general.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Sep 21, 2005)

The first song my now wife and I danced to was Eric Clapton's "Wonderful Tonight."  The first dance at our wedding was Marc Cohn's "True Companion."

DM


----------



## Rel (Sep 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's funny talking to other couples about silly stuff and hearing "Oh we would never do anything like that." It's like "Don't you guys have any fun in your relationship?" And, no, I'm not talking about sex, just in general.




Quoted for truth.  I say some pretty indelicate things (my previous post above is a good example) and I've had folks cringe and say, "I can't believe you would talk about your wife that way!"  Bah!  She's as depraved and funny an individual as you'll ever meet.  I'm MORE depraved and funny because of HER.

She's nasty and I love her.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 21, 2005)

I forgot one other thing about our wedding music. We entered the reception and were introduced with "The Throne Room/End Title" theme from Star Wars.   
I love my wife. She  indulges me so much, and I know there is a little geek in her just trying to break free, however much she denies it.


----------



## Rel (Sep 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I forgot one other thing about our wedding music. We entered the reception and were introduced with "The Throne Room/End Title" theme from Star Wars.
> I love my wife. She  indulges me so much, and I know there is a little geek in her just trying to break free, however much she denies it.




THAT is cool.


----------



## arwenarrowny (Sep 21, 2005)

OK, here goes... our song is *"My Greatest Love"* by Jeffrey Steele, because it was the song that literally got my wife and I together.  We had been friends for quite a while, and both (separately) heard the song for the first time on the radio one night.  Somehow we started discussing it the next day, and discovered that we had both somehow known it word for word without ever having heard it before.  Kinda spooky, but that was what led us to start our relationship, which has thankfully lasted far longer than the song or Jeffrey's record deal did (both were pulled the next week).  It was our first dance, followed shortly by the aforementioned *"Look at You Girl"* by the late, great Chris Ledoux.  Really surprising how many country songs have been mentioned on here.

*My Greatest Love*

_Well I know my heart's in question,
I can tell you have your doubts.
I know that you've been thinking
You're not important to me now.
And I admit that lately
I haven't made the time
To let you know how much it means
To have you by my side._

Chorus:
_(But) you have always been my greatest love.
There is nothing on this earth I could ever love as much.
Though it's something I don't say enough,
You have always been my greatest love.
_
_You have always been
The inspiration of my life.
You kept my feet on the ground
And gave me wings to fly.
I can tell you're feeling
Love got lost along the way.
But if you still believe in me,
Believe me when I say.
_
Repeat Chorus

Bridge:
_Is it too late to say I'm sorry?
Is it too late to make it right?
Believe me when I tell you
I'll love you for all time._

Repeat Chorus


----------



## reveal (Sep 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Quoted for truth.  I say some pretty indelicate things (my previous post above is a good example) and I've had folks cringe and say, "I can't believe you would talk about your wife that way!"  Bah!  She's as depraved and funny an individual as you'll ever meet.  I'm MORE depraved and funny because of HER.
> 
> She's nasty and I love her.




I love telling this story:

My wife and I go to buy her some new pants. We're in the dressing room and I ask her to play along at the counter. She agrees. So we're at the counter and this little girl is ringing us up. My wife turns to me and says, "Honey, do these pants make my ass look big."

I turn to her and say, "No. Your ass makes your ass look big." The little girl almost died she was so red. She rang us up quickly.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I forgot one other thing about our wedding music. We entered the reception and were introduced with "The Throne Room/End Title" theme from Star Wars.
> I love my wife. She  indulges me so much, and I know there is a little geek in her just trying to break free, however much she denies it.



 We recessed OUT of the church to that!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 21, 2005)

I tried to convince The Universe that the processional should be the Star Wars theme and he said that it was "too nerdy" and refused.  What a jerk.


----------



## wingsandsword (Sep 21, 2005)

Between my ex-fiancee and me, "our song" was ""My Heart iidasenai, Your Heart tashikametai", the theme to the anime "Oh My Goddess".

My former best friend and his fiancee found "One Week" by Barenaked Ladies to be their song (oddly enough it was a song about a couple having an argument, but it was romantic to them for some reason.)

At a wedding of a pair of my friends this summer, their wedding march was The Final Fantasy Prelude (that set of scales played at the beginning of every game).


----------



## fusangite (Sep 21, 2005)

*Queen Victoria*

Well, I was hoping that the bitterly single would already be out in full force but it looks like i'm the first. So, here it is: 

*Queen Victoria*
_by Leonard Cohen_

Queen Victoria,
My father and all his tobacco loved you,
I love you too in all your forms,
the slim and lovely virgin floating among German beer,
the mean governess of the huge pink maps,
the solitary mourner of a prince.

Queen Victoria,
I am cold and rainy,
I am dirty as a glass roof in a train station,
I feel like an empty cast iron exhibition,
I want ornaments on everything,
because my love, she gone with other boys.

Queen Victoria,
do you have a punishment under the white lace,
will you be short with her, will you make her read those little Bibles,
will you spank her with a mechanical corset.
I want her pure as power, I want her skin slightly musty with petticoats
will you wash the easy bidet out of her head?

Queen Victoria,
I'm not much nourished by modern love,
will you come into my life
with your sorrow and your black carriages,
And your perfect
memories.

Queen Victoria,
the Twentieth Century belongs to you and me.
Let us be two severe giants not less lonely for our partnership,
who discolour test tubes in the halls of Science,
who turn up unwelcome at every World's Fair,
heavy with proverbs and corrections,
confusing the star-dazed tourists
with our incomparable sense of loss.


----------



## Thotas (Sep 21, 2005)

My favorite love song right now?  "Before the Night is Over" by Gaelic Storm.  

Fusangite, looking for the stories from the bitterly single?  Okay, how's this.  A couple of years ago, I spent about eight months thinking that I was a potential to a really adorable young lady.  Things like, for example, I once changed my mind on a course of action on her suggestion, after resisting her idea for a couple of minutes.  She said to me, "You don't have to do what I say ... at least, not yet."  I tried to get her to tell me what "not yet" meant, but she declined to elaborate.  I talked to a few women about that, and they all told me it meant what I thought it meant.  Any way, when the day finally came that I found out it was never gonna happen, she left me sitting alone; and the song playing at the time?

"Hey, Jude".


----------



## greymist (Sep 21, 2005)

Walked down the aisle to a piece of classical music whose name completely escapes me; my brother sang Hold My Hand (Hootie and the Blowfish) after the ceremony while we signed the register; and our first dance was INXS' Never Tear Us Apart.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 21, 2005)

*Love Song*

*For My Lady* -Ray Thomas (The Moody Blues)

My boat sails stormy seas
Battles oceans filled with tears
At last my port's in view
Now that I've discovered you.

chorus: Oh I'd give my life so lightly
For my gentle lady
Give it freely
and completely
To my lady.

As life goes drifting by
Like a breeze she'll gently sigh
And slowly bow her head
Then you'll hear her softly cry.

chorus:

bridge: Words that you say when we're alone
Though actions speak louder than words
And all I can say is I love you so
And drive away all my hurt

chorus:

Set sail before the sun
Feel the warmth that's just begun
Share each and every dream
They belong to every one

chorus:


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, let's see ... 

My wife and I have been married for almost a year now.  We got married on the 8th Anniversary of when we first started dating.

Our first dance at our reception was to "Beyond the Sea," originally by Bobby Darin, but performed by the Kevin Hill quartet (bass, sax, piano, drums).  It was *sexy*.  The band was absolutely amazing.  

Well, that and my wife and I were really the ones who did the majority of the dancing.  I danced with my wife, my mom, her mom, my grandmother, my sister, one of my best friends' moms, and one of my groomsmen's dates (trying to convince her that she should take my groomsman out for dance lessons).  My wife danced with me, her dad, my brother (and best man), my dad, her brother, a couple of my other groomsmen, etc.

Of course, my wife and I had been taking a bunch of lessons in preparation for the event, and didn't want them to go to waste.  

We were still shown up by one of her family friends, an old ... Philipino? ... couple who could salsa like you wouldn't believe.  Everyone cheered for them.

Good times.


----------



## fusangite (Sep 21, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I tried to convince The Universe that the processional should be the Star Wars theme and he said that it was "too nerdy" and refused.  What a jerk.



An old friend of mine whistled the theme from _The Empire Strikes Back_ as we started to walk down the aisle (I was his best man).


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Willy Wonka yet. Unless you count the clones running around Dragoncon...



No, that was just Michael Jackson.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 21, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> We recessed OUT of the church to that!




What can I say? Great minds think alike and all that.   



> I tried to convince The Universe that the processional should be the Star Wars theme and he said that it was "too nerdy" and refused. What a jerk.




We had a piper for the processional, and at the rehersal when Laura wasn't around, I asked him if he knew the Star Wars theme. Unfortunatly, he said no. But it would have probably sounded great on bagpipes.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 21, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> We had a piper for the processional, and at the rehersal when Laura wasn't around, I asked him if he knew the Star Wars theme. Unfortunatly, he said no. But it would have probably sounded great on bagpipes.



Darth Vader theme would have sounded even better, and it would have been a lot funnier for a wedding, given how recognizable that theme is.

Heck, even my almost two year old starts singing the Darth Vader theme whenever his name is mentioned.  I don't know how well it works as "our song"--I'll have to talk to my wife about that one.  Regardless of whether or not she agrees, I think I'm gonna start telling people who ask that that's "our song" though.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Heck, even my almost two year old starts singing the Darth Vader theme whenever his name is mentioned.  I don't know how well it works as "our song"--I'll have to talk to my wife about that one.  Regardless of whether or not she agrees, I think I'm gonna start telling people who ask that that's "our song" though.




ROTFL!


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> "Our songs" are notable not for being the best love songs ever but simply because they mark the two most important points in our relationship.
> 
> The first is Phil Collins version of "Groovy Kind of Love" because it was played at the homecoming dance that wound up being our first date (I say "wound up" because we went as "friends" and wound up kissin' on the dance floor.).




Guess I am in good company. "Groovy Kind of Love" is our song, and the one we danced to at our wedding. Although it was not our first date, one of our ealiest and most memorable dates was a Phil Collins concert, outside at Lakewood Ampitheater in Atlanta. We had a great time, relaxing on the lawn, drinking too much, and dancing.



			
				wolf70 said:
			
		

> The first song my now wife and I danced to was Eric Clapton's "Wonderful Tonight."




This one is high up on our list, and a favorite too. A band we liked in Athens used to cover this song, and it takes us back to some great times.


----------



## glass (Sep 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I tried to convince my wife we should dance to Afternoon Delight but she kept saying no.



Funny how things come along in bunches. I had never heard of Afternoon Delight, until it was feature quite prominantly in the episoode of Arrested Development I watched yesterday. Now it's come up twice in two days.


glass.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 21, 2005)

Our first song was "You Gotta Be", by Des'ree.

Our first dance was to "Stars", by Simply Red.


----------



## glass (Sep 21, 2005)

I am not married, or even dating at the moment, so I can't answer two of the three questions.

As for my favourite love song, I assume from the tone of the thread you mean favourite _happy_ love song, in which case it's either 'Nothing Else Matters' but Metallica or 'By Starlight' by The Smashing Pumpkins. _EDIT: Or, as nakia reminds me, 'Moondance' by Van Morrisson._


glass.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 21, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Darth Vader theme would have sounded even better, and it would have been a lot funnier for a wedding, given how recognizable that theme is.




If I ever get married, I would like to march down to the Imperial March!   

That would totally freak the relatives but who cares?


----------



## Rel (Sep 21, 2005)

I just noticed again that the title of this thread is "Best Love Songs" in addition to "your" songs.  Although the aforementioned songs that are special to my wife and I will always hold a place in my heart, I have to say that my favorite love song ever is probably _Tupelo Honey_ by Van Morrison.  We've got some friends in a band in Chapel Hill ("Jesse's Zoo") who used to play this song and it was always a crowd favorite.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 21, 2005)

I love that song (Tupelo Honey).  It's probably my favorite Van Morrison song.  Best love songs is so subjective, though.  I can list some of my favorites, but by no means are they the definitive "best".

"Possession"--Sarah McLachlan (sure, it's mostly about a stalker, but hey...)
"Don't Know Much"--Ronstadt and Neville
"Your Song"--Elton John
"Time in a Bottle"--Jim Croce
"When a Man Loves a Woman"--Percy Sledge
"If You Don't Know me By Now"--Harold Melvin and the Bluenotes
"Sometimes When we Touch"--Dan Hill

I got more...but that'll do for now.


----------



## nakia (Sep 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I just noticed again that the title of this thread is "Best Love Songs" in addition to "your" songs.  Although the aforementioned songs that are special to my wife and I will always hold a place in my heart, I have to say that my favorite love song ever is probably _Tupelo Honey_ by Van Morrison.  We've got some friends in a band in Chapel Hill ("Jesse's Zoo") who used to play this song and it was always a crowd favorite.




Van Morrison is, well, the bomb.  No white man has more soul.  "Tupelo Honey" -- classic.  "Moondance" -- classic.   "Into the Mystic" -- classic.  Not to start an argument, but I'd put "Into the Mystic" slightly above "Tupelo Honey".  Slightly.

The Wallflowers do a nice cover of "Into the Mystic" as well.


----------



## Rel (Sep 22, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Not to start an argument, but I'd put "Into the Mystic" slightly above "Tupelo Honey".  Slightly.




Since "Into the Mystic" is without question my second favorite Van Morrison song (and the one I included on my "Songs I Love To Sing" compilation CD that I brought for the roadtrip to GenCon), I'm happy to call them "neck in neck for best" if you're willing to do the same, Nakia.


----------



## reveal (Sep 22, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Van Morrison is, well, the bomb.  No white man has more soul.  "Tupelo Honey" -- classic.  "Moondance" -- classic.   "Into the Mystic" -- classic.  Not to start an argument, but I'd put "Into the Mystic" slightly above "Tupelo Honey".  Slightly.
> 
> The Wallflowers do a nice cover of "Into the Mystic" as well.






			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Since "Into the Mystic" is without question my second favorite Van Morrison song (and the one I included on my "Songs I Love To Sing" compilation CD that I brought for the roadtrip to GenCon), I'm happy to call them "neck in neck for best" if you're willing to do the same, Nakia.




Settle down guys.


----------



## nakia (Sep 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Since "Into the Mystic" is without question my second favorite Van Morrison song (and the one I included on my "Songs I Love To Sing" compilation CD that I brought for the roadtrip to GenCon), I'm happy to call them "neck in neck for best" if you're willing to do the same, Nakia.




No!  "Into the Mystic" is the best and anyone who says different is a fool!  

Kidding.  They're both great.  I think it's the saxaphone in "Into the Mystic" that does it for me.


----------



## Rel (Sep 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Settle down guys.




You're so funny, reveal.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 22, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I think it's the saxaphone in "Into the Mystic" that does it for me.




Nothing like good sax.  

(come on, you knew _somebody_ was going to say it


----------



## reveal (Sep 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You're so funny, reveal.




What's _that_ supposed to mean?


----------



## Rel (Sep 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> What's _that_ supposed to mean?




If you don't know, I'm not going to tell you.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm happy to call them "neck in neck for best" if you're willing to do the same, Nakia.



Did anyone besides me just picture Rel and nakia necking to see which love song was the best?


----------



## reveal (Sep 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Did anyone besides me just picture Rel and nakia necking to see which love song was the best?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Did anyone besides me just picture Rel and nakia necking to see which love song was the best?




AGGGGGHHHHH! My Eyes! They burn!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Sep 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Did anyone besides me just picture Rel and nakia necking to see which love song was the best?



 ...No, I hand't thought of that until you posted it...

<shiver>


----------



## nakia (Sep 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> AGGGGGHHHHH! My Eyes! They burn!




He didn't say necking with each other, you dirty-minded librarian.


----------



## catdragon (Sep 22, 2005)

My all time favorite loves song is "I Love You" by the Climax Blue Band.  My wife, now my ex-wife, spent a good two months searching for the single of that songs so the DJ could play it as our first dance at our wedding.

Another favorite of mine is "Old Lang Syne" by Dan Folgelburg.


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm a big fan of "Open Arms" by journey---of course I'm a big geek mush for rock ballads


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Meet Me Halfway* Justin Hayward

Never dream't I would hope
While I count the miles
Through the wind and the rain
I can see your smile
There aint no turning back
I can see it in the distance
Got it in my sight

like a vision like a face
Coming out of the sky
Your were there not a dream
You were there in my eyes
There aint no turning  back
I can see it in the distance
Touch it through the night
Driving into the light
When I'm on my own
When I'm all alone

Won't you meet me halfway
Won't you meet me halfway
Is it a dream?
Is it a dream coming true?
Meet me halfway

Like a vision like a face
Coming out of the sky
You were there not a dream
you were there in my eyes
There are no words to say
I can see you in the distance
Hear you through the night
Aint no easy way
When you'r on your own
When you'r all alone

Won't you meet me halfway
Won't you meet me halfway
Is it a dream?
Is it a dream coming true?
Meet me halfway.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 22, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> *Meet Me Halfway* Justin Hayward



Gulp!  For a minute there, I thought you meant that Kenny Loggins song with the same name from that cheesy Sylverster Stalone arm-wrestling movie in the 80s.  

Not that that isn't fine... Although now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Gulp!  For a minute there, I thought you meant that Kenny Loggins song with the same name from that cheesy Sylverster Stalone arm-wrestling movie in the 80s.
> 
> Not that that isn't fine... Although now it's stuck in my head.




Would I do that to you?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 22, 2005)

Another love song that I really like, and my wife just finds silly, is "Your Lips" by Olu Dara. It was played at our wedding, and there were only about 3 couples dancing to it besides us, and only one other couple actually knew the song. It used to be played on WFUV in NYC all the time when we first started dating, and it just makes me think of my wife.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You're so funny, reveal.




At least he's not being pornographic..... for now


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Joshua Dyal
> Did anyone besides me just picture Rel and nakia necking to see which love song was the best?




Only you, I presume....



			
				Thornir Akeleg said:
			
		

> Nothing like good sax.
> 
> (come on, you knew somebody was going to say it




I think this is *quite* fitting, considering the above comment....   




			
				reveal said:
			
		

>




Where the heck to you find all these cool smilies?!?!


----------



## reveal (Sep 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Where the heck to you find all these cool smilies?!?!




Do you use Firefox? There's an extension called Smiley Xtra.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 23, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of "Open Arms" by journey---of course I'm a big geek mush for rock ballads




Or me with the "power ballads" from the late 80s.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Do you use Firefox? There's an extension called Smiley Xtra.




Nope. IE for aohell.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> IE for aohell.




I'm sorry.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Do you use Firefox? There's an extension called Smiley Xtra.



There is?  I use Firefox and I've never heard of it.  Where do you get it?


----------



## reveal (Sep 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> There is?  I use Firefox and I've never heard of it.  Where do you get it?




https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=375

Every now and then you'll have to go into the settings and update the database.

Some cool new ones:


----------



## reveal (Sep 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. IE for aohell.




Once you connect with AOL, you should just be able to minimize it and run Firefox. It won't disconnect you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Once you connect with AOL, you should just be able to minimize it and run Firefox. It won't disconnect you.




It's more laziness than anything. One time I had mozilla when aohell wouldn't run the yahoo chat room but I had to swap between windows.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's more laziness than anything. One time I had mozilla when aohell wouldn't run the yahoo chat room but I had to swap between windows.




DK, look into a local ISP. Lower prices, more reliable service, and you can use your browser rather than something somebody else says you should.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 23, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> DK, look into a local ISP. Lower prices, more reliable service, and you can use your browser rather than something somebody else says you should.




Nobody says I have to use the in-house browser. I just choose to do so.


----------



## Torm (Sep 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nobody says I have to use the in-house browser. I just choose to do so.



Right, but just the fact that it is _installed at all_ is clutter on your system, were you to choose _not_ to do so. Not to mention that the AOL client software is some of the poorest written and most cluttered software in wide release.

Give me a clean TCP/IP connection to the Net, and plain old IE (post XP SP2) any day.

And it isn't like it keeps me from any cool smilies, either, if I were really into that sort of thing:


----------



## Torm (Sep 23, 2005)

The songs I associate strongly with the first girl I ever fell in love with are "Summer Rain" by Belinda Carlisle, "Roam" by the B-52s, and "Heaven" by Warrant.

My wife and I have two songs that we consider "ours" - "Faithfully" by Journey, and "Take My Breath Away" by Berlin. They sang "Everything I Do (I Do It For You)" by Bryan Adams at our wedding, but that's because the church my mother forced us to marry in wouldn't allow either of the other two, so feh.

We also have two songs that we associate strongly with an ex-girlfriend of ours - "Silver Spring" by Fleetwood Mac, and "I Can't Make You Love Me" by Bonnie Raitt.  

The first song my son ever showed any interest in was "Pop Goes The World" by Men Without Hats, and the first song he ever sang along with was "Stay" by Lisa Loeb and the Nine Stories. (My daughter showed interest in too many songs all at once to pick one that stands out.)


----------



## Rel (Sep 23, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> The first song my son ever showed any interest in was "Pop Goes The World" by Men Without Hats, and the first song he ever sang along with was "Stay" by Lisa Loeb and the Nine Stories. (My daughter showed interest in too many songs all at once to pick one that stands out.)




My daughter often insists that I sing her "The Barntender Song" (note the extra n she adds), which is The Bartender Blues by George Jones (and James Taylor).  I used to sing her to sleep with this song because it isn't too demanding on the range of my voice (I have a pretty bad singing voice).

_I am a bartender
and I don't like my work
But I don't mind the money at all

I see lots of sad faces
and lots of bad cases
of people with their backs against the wall

And I need four walls around me to hold my life
and keep me from goin' astray.
And I need a honky-tonk angel to hold me tight
to keep me from driftin' away..._

Wildly inappropriate lullaby but she insists on it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 23, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Right, but just the fact that it is _installed at all_ is clutter on your system, were you to choose _not_ to do so. Not to mention that the AOL client software is some of the poorest written and most cluttered software in wide release.
> 
> Give me a clean TCP/IP connection to the Net, and plain old IE (post XP SP2) any day.
> 
> And it isn't like it keeps me from any cool smilies, either, if I were really into that sort of thing:




That's why I remove the "coach" program. I don't know why it's there other than to have their reps to all say to get rid of it.

And it's installed with the aol software. It's not a separate piece of software.


And that last sentence goes to prove other people's comments about Torm having a rod shoved up his backside.....   

Note, that's NOT my opinion!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 23, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> The first song my son ever showed any interest in was "Pop Goes The World" by Men Without Hats, and the first song he ever sang along with was "Stay" by Lisa Loeb and the Nine Stories. (My daughter showed interest in too many songs all at once to pick one that stands out.)



Nice!    When my oldest was picking his very first favorite song, it ended up being "Whip It" by DEVO, a fact that makes me kinda proud in a weird sorta way.

Of course, now he's old enough to have developed his own taste in music away from mine, for the most part, but I still associate "Whip It" with his 4-year old self.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Sep 23, 2005)

Man, I'm jealous. I don't have a song, and I've become kinda (well, more than a little) cynical about romance in the last few years.


----------



## glass (Sep 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Did anyone besides me just picture Rel and nakia necking to see which love song was the best?



Well, I don't know what the look like, so I just had to picture Christie Hayes and me...  


glass.


----------



## glass (Sep 23, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Van Morrison is, well, the bomb.  No white man has more soul.  "Tupelo Honey" -- classic.  "Moondance" -- classic.



Ooh, I love Moondance. I thought of that when I was composing my first post, but somehow forgot to include it. I'll edit my post.


glass.


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> My daughter often insists that I sing her "The Barntender Song" (note the extra n she adds), which is The Bartender Blues by George Jones (and James Taylor).  I used to sing her to sleep with this song because it isn't too demanding on the range of my voice (I have a pretty bad singing voice).




Funny. I used to sing my boys to sleep to my slightly misremembered/altered version of Joy to the World:

_Jeremiah was a bullfrog
he was a good friend of mine
I never understood a single word he said
but I helped him drink his wine. 
He always had some mighty fine wine.

Joy to the world
all the boys and girls 
joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea
joy to you and me
joy to you and me.

Joy to the world
all the boys and girls
joy to the fishes in the deep blue sea
joy to [insert kid's name] and me
joy to [insert kid's name] and me_

I'll have to try that again to get them to sleep one night.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 23, 2005)

our song is James Taylor's Shower the People


----------



## nakia (Sep 23, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Funny. I used to sing my boys to sleep to my slightly misremembered/altered version of Joy to the World:




My dad used to sing that song to my brother and I as well.

Wait a minute. . .


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 23, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Funny. I used to sing my boys to sleep to my slightly misremembered/altered version of Joy to the World:




Heh...I used to sing that to my son, as well.  Along with a large portion of the Eagles and Jim Croce catalog.  He also loved "Some Kind of Wonderful", but I learned it from the Grand Funk version.


----------



## Tinner (Sep 23, 2005)

My wife and I consider *Anything, Anything by Dramarama* our "Dating Song"

_Oh, gee, what is it tonight?
At least just tell me what the hell is wrong,
Do you want to eat, do you want to sleep, do you want to drown?
Just settle down, settle down, settle down...
I'll give you give candy, give you diamonds, give you pills,
Give you anything you want, hundred dollar bills,
I'll even let you watch the shows you want to see,
Just marry me, marry me, marry me...

I'm so sick of you tonight,
You never stay awake when I get home,
Is something wrong with me, something wrong with you?
I really wish I knew, wish I knew, wish I knew...
I'll give you candy, give you diamonds, give you pills,
Give you anything you want, hundred dollar bills,
I even let you watch the shows you want to see,
Because you married me, married me, married me...

When I was young I learned a game,
Where love and happiness were the same,
Now I'm older and I don't play,
I found out the hardest way,
I got wasted, she got mad, called me names and she called her dad,
He got crazy and I did too, wondered what I did to you.
I'll give you candy, give you diamonds, give you pills,
Give you anything you want, hundred dollar bills,
I even let you hear the songs I want to sing,
I'll give you anything, anything, anything...
I'll give you anything, anything, anything_ 

At our wedding we were supposed to dance to *Have I Told You Lately by Van Morrison*, but we actualy wound up dancing to *Have I Told You Lately by Rod Stewart*.

I HATE Rod Stewart!   

Still, we didn't want to cause a scene by disembowleing the DJ.
Although how he messed that up is beyond me, since we GAVE him the exact CD to use with a HUGE label on the front that said "Bride & Groom's First Dance Song!!!"

Same lyrics either way though.

_Have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one above you
Fill my heart with gladness
Take away my sadness
Ease my troubles, that’s what you do

Oh the morning sun in all it’s glory
Greets the day with hope and comfort too
And you fill my life with laughter
You can make it better
Ease my troubles that’s what you do

There’s a love that’s divine
And it’s yours and it’s mine
Like the sun at the end of the day
We should give thanks and pray to the one

Have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one above you
Fill my heart with gladness
Take away my sadness
Ease my troubles, that’s what you do

There’s a love that’s divine
And it’s yours and it’s mine
And it shines like the sun
At the end of the day we will give thanks
And pray to the one

Have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one above you
Fill my heart with gladness
Take away my sadness
Ease my troubles, that’s what you do

Take away my sadness
Fill my life with gladness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do
Fill my life with gladness
Take away my sadness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do_.

The other two songs that remind each of us of the other are *Here Comes Your Man by The Pixies.*
_outside there's a box car waiting
outside the family stew
out by the fire breathing
outside we wait 'til face turns blue
i know the nervous walking
i know the dirty beard hangs
out by the box car waiting
take me away to nowhere plains
there is a wait so long
here comes your man

big shake on the box car moving
big shake to the land that's falling down
is a wind makes a palm stop blowing
a big, big stone fall and break my crown
there is a wait so long
you'll never wait so long
here comes your man
there is a wait so long
you'll never wait so long
here comes your man_

And her choice is *Mrs. You and Me by The Smoking Popes*
_I'm thinking about asking you to be
Mrs. You and Me
I'm taking my time trying to find out
If there's any doubt

They say, we're too young
But I never listen to what I've been told
And I'd rather be to young, than too old
To feel the way I do about you

I'm taking a long look at all the pain
Life with you might bring
I'm taking a good look inside my heart
I think I'm ready to start

Today, could be the day
But I'm waiting for the perfect time and place
And I'm scared, what you might say baby, please
Please don't turn me away
I need you

They say, we're too young
But I never listen to what I've been told
And I'd rather be to young, than too old
To feel the way I do
About you

I'm thinking about asking you to be
Mrs. You and Me
Mrs. You and Me_


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 23, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> At our wedding we were supposed to dance to *Have I Told You Lately by Van Morrison*, but we actualy wound up dancing to *Have I Told You Lately by Rod Stewart*.
> 
> I HATE Rod Stewart!
> 
> ...




I'm so sorry. Did you at least send him a letter afterwards telling him that he screwed up, and you weren't happy about it?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 24, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know what the look like, so I just had to picture Christie Hayes and me...
> 
> 
> glass.





I know there's a pic of Rel in the photo gallery but dunno about Nakia...


Darth who's not helping matters one bit....


----------



## Tinner (Sep 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry. Did you at least send him a letter afterwards telling him that he screwed up, and you weren't happy about it?




Nah.
We should have, but after we collapsed* at the end of the day, we decided that any day that ended with the two of us married to each other was a perfect day, and we just laughed it off.
Now whenever we hear the Rod Stewart version on the radio or whaever, we laugh and say they're playing "our song."

* Collapsed is putting it mildly.
We had an outdoor, Medieval theme wedding on May 6th, 2000 in NE Ohio.
Who would have figured that we'd have a record setting 86 degree heat wave that weekend?!?!?
I certainly didn't plan for that when I picked out *black velvet* for my wedding garb!!!


----------



## Thotas (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been keeping this thread in mind as I've listened to music over the past couple of days, just for you, Queen D; let me add Kate Bush's "Why Should I Love You?" and Sarah McLachlan's "Sweet Surrender" as notable, as well.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 24, 2005)

I've never been able to get my girlfriend to dance AT ALL so it'll make our wedding very interesting.  I might be able to get her to mosh though.  How about "Die Die My Darling" by The Misfits?

Or to really set her heart on fire, "Too Drunk to F" by the Dead Kennedys.

But seriously, I'm not sure we have an "our song".  Probably something by U2.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 25, 2005)

*Kathy's Song* Paul Simon

I hear the drizzle of the rain
Like a memory it falls
Soft and warm continuing
Tapping on my roof and walls

And from the shelter of my mind
through the window of my eyes
I gaze beyond the rain-drenched streets
To England where my heart lies

My mind's distracted and diffused
My thoughts are many miles away
They lie with you when you're asleep
And kiss you when you start your day

And a song I was writing is left undone
I don't know why I spend my time
Writing songs I can't believe
With words that tear and strain to rhyme

And so you see I have come to doubt
All that I once held as true
I stand alone without beliefs
The only truth I know is you

And as I watch the drops of rain
Weave their weary paths and die
I know that I am like the rain
There but for the grace of you go I


----------



## Pale Violet Light (Sep 25, 2005)

There're so many good love songs out there to choose from.....

"Straight to You" - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
"Be Mine" - REM
"Honey Don't Think" - Grant Lee Buffalo
"You Said Something" - PJ Harvey
"Into You" - JPSE
"Closer" - NIN

are a few of my faves. 

P.S. If anyone tries to play Rod Stewart at my wedding there will be bloodshed. A talentless old hack who [SINGS LIKE A LOVESICK CHICKEN/DANCES LIKE AN ENRAGED MARMOT/SETS MY HEART AFLUTTER, but certainly doesn't do something rather rude], and is quite unable to grasp the concept of a "final" tour being final. No offense to anyone.

[edited by Pielorinho.  Reason:  removing a sketchy clause]


----------



## Torm (Sep 25, 2005)

Rod Stewart was supposed to play a concert at a college near where I lived back in '90, but cancelled due to being "too sick to perform" - and then played a different gig somewhere else the same night! A bunch of the students got together and bought a totalled Ford Thunderbird and planted all sorts of obscenities and insults on it and sent it to him. They called it "shooting him the 'bird." They also did a parody of "Forever Young" called "Forever Scum" that the local stations played in rotation for a while - and they would even break out of regular shows like Rick Dees or AT40 when they were about to play a Rod Stewart song in their charts and play "Forever Scum" instead.


----------



## Rel (Sep 25, 2005)

Pale Violet Light said:
			
		

> No offense to anyone.




 :\  Oh of course not.  How could "[SINGS LIKE A LOVESICK CHICKEN/DANCES LIKE AN ENRAGED MARMOT/SETS MY HEART AFLUTTER, but certainly doesn't do something rather rude]" possibly be offensive to anyone?

Perhaps this thread is not the best place to critique music that you don't happen to like.

P.S.  For the record, I'm NOT a Rod Stewart fan.
[edited by Pielorinho.  Reason:  cleanup on aisle 4]


----------



## Pielorinho (Sep 25, 2005)

Our first dance was to Glenn Miller's _Moonlight Serenade_, one of the Big Band classics.  It was our first dance both when we first met, started dating, and fell immediately in love; and when we got married, four years later.

The next was Magnetic Fields' _Nothing Matters When We're Dancing_, an extremely romantic song.

Then Elvis's _I Can't Help Falling In Love With You_, and then a variety of different dancy tracks.  Lemme see if I can find some of the better ones (I gave a list to *Spider*, my brother/best man/DJ, and he wonderfully found most of them):
-Downtown Train (Tom Waits)
-Waltz Me Once Again Around the Dance Floor (KD Lang)
-Take This Waltz (Leonard Cohen)
-Love Like We Do (Edie Brickell)
-The Road Goes On Forever (Robert Earl Keen)
-The Best Thing about New York City (They Might Be Giants)
-Penguins (Lyle Lovett)

Our wedding rocked.
Daniel


----------



## nakia (Sep 26, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> -The Road Goes On Forever (Robert Earl Keen)



_Sherry was a waitress at the only joint in town,
She had a reputation as a girl who'd  been around. . ._ 

How romantic!  Seriously, I love REK.



> -Penguins (Lyle Lovett)



Because they're so sensitive. . .



> Our wedding rocked.




Sounds like it!


----------



## Rel (Sep 26, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Our wedding rocked.
> Daniel




Next time you get married, how about inviting me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> :\  Oh of course not.  How could "[SINGS LIKE A LOVESICK CHICKEN/DANCES LIKE AN ENRAGED MARMOT/SETS MY HEART AFLUTTER, but certainly doesn't do something rather rude]" possibly be offensive to anyone?
> 
> Perhaps this thread is not the best place to critique music that you don't happen to like.
> 
> ...




I think the first paragraph above goes under the "What in the name of Kahless was that?!?!" category....    

I happen to like Rod Stewart, especially his 80s stuff. 

And Torm's story of retribution (Gee, I didn't know that was in his profile....   ) was funny!   It's lame for an artist to cancel one show just to play somewhere else the same night.   

And, people, please keep song critiques out of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Rel (Sep 26, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think the first paragraph above goes under the "What in the name of Kahless was that?!?!" category....




"That" was an edit made by our very own Pielorinho, whom I admire for his excellent judgement among other things.  I take no credit for his phrasing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> "That" was an edit made by our very own Pielorinho, whom I admire for his excellent judgement among other things.  I take no credit for his phrasing.




Ok. Thanks for clearing up who wrote it. It still is   IMO.   I take it that the original was much, much worse....


----------



## Rel (Sep 26, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. Thanks for clearing up who wrote it. It still is   IMO.   I take it that the original was much, much worse....




It's probably best for all concerned if we dropped it.  Suffice it to say that the level of discourse here at ENWorld takes a while to grow accustomed to.

This ain't just any old messageboard.


----------



## reveal (Sep 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> It's probably best for all concerned if we dropped it.  Suffice it to say that the level of discourse here at ENWorld takes a while to grow accustomed to.
> 
> This ain't just any old messageboard.




It's a lot tamer than most.


----------



## Pielorinho (Sep 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Next time you get married, how about inviting me.



I met you later that year, alas; and God willing, I'll never have the chance to invite you to my wedding, unless my experiments on temporal physics go better than expected.

And penguins really *are* sensitive to my needs!

Daniel


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, I just found out that my best friend's been in love with me for 4 years, and I just about broke her heart when she found out I got a girlfriend, because she thought we had something. 

So yeah, I feel like an  and my love song is "Slaying the Dreamer."


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Sep 26, 2005)

Two of my favorite love songs are "Ohne Dich" and "Morgenstern" by Rammstein. Both lovely and touching, sandwiched between horrible, hateful songs. These are translations.

_She's so ugly that it gets dark
when she looks into the sky
Then the light is frightened
It shines into her face from below
So she must hide during the day
She just doesn't want to scare the light
She lives in the shadows until the glow fades
She sees a star shining in the twilight and pleads
"Paint beauty onto my cheeks"

"Morningstar, oh shine
onto the visage of mine
Cast a warm light
onto my frightening face
Tell me I'm not alone"

Ugly, you are ugly

I went alone in the night
The late birds no longer sang
I saw children of the sun in the throng so
I cried into the starry heavens

"Morningstar, oh shine
onto the beloved of mine
Cast a warm light
onto her frightening face
Tell her she's not alone

Morningstar, oh shine
onto the soul of mine
Cast a warm light
onto a heart that's breaking
Tell her that I'm crying"

Because you, you are ugly
You are simply ugly
Humans are just creatures of the eye
Beautiful things are what I want
But you, you aren't beautiful, no

"Morningstar, oh shine
onto the beloved of mine
Cast a warm light
onto her frightening face
Tell her she's not alone"

And the star wants to shine
onto the beloved of mine
It warms my breast and shakes
where life beats
To see with the heart
she is simply beautiful

________________________________________________

I'm going to go into the fir trees
There where I last saw her
But the evening is throwing a cloth upon the land
and upon the ways behind the edge of the forest
And the forest it is so black and empty
Woe is me, oh woe
And the birds sing no more

Without you I cannot be
Without you
With you I am alone too
Without you
Without you I count the hours without you
With you the seconds stand still
They aren't worth it

On the branches in the ditches
it's now silent and without life
And breathing becomes oh so hard for me
Woe is me, oh woe
And the birds sing no more

Without you I cannot be
Without you
With you I am alone too
Without you
Without you I count the hours without you
With you the seconds stand still
They aren't worth it without you_


Letter to Dana is nice. So's San Sebastian. My Selene

Walking in the Air.


I've never fallen in love.


----------



## Rel (Sep 26, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Well, I just found out that my best friend's been in love with me for 4 years, and I just about broke her heart when she found out I got a girlfriend, because she thought we had something.




Yikes!  I hope you're able to hold onto that friendship but be kind and let her go if she needs to.


----------



## Rel (Sep 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's a lot tamer than most.




A fact which I find endearing.


----------



## Pale Violet Light (Sep 26, 2005)

Apologies,

I can't actually recall what I wrote originally, but I'll try to tone it down a little in future, or at least keep the ranting out of a love songs thread. Sigh. Nevertheless, the replacement was much funnier.


----------



## Thotas (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's another one I'm fond of.  The title isn't one that makes the love song angle real obvious, so I reproduce the lyrics in this case.

"Frozen Puck to the Head" by Captain Tractor (from the album "Bought the Farm")

He played in the minors, he was a puck stop.
One day he pulled into this truck stop.
When he saw her above the crowd and the din
and his heart made a sound like a truck he forgot to plug in.
She saw him walk in and she thought he was cute
with his hockey hair and his game day suit.
She handed him a menu and smiled in the prettiest way
and her lips were as red as the jello in the window display.
She said "please excuse me, but do you mind if I ask, 
aren't you the face I've seen through the mask?"
Their eyes met as she handed him the Wonder Bread.

Love hit him, love hit him, 
Love hit him like a frozen puck to the head.

He was real quiet as he ate his meal,
just listenin' to the radio play Rita McNiel,
all the while thinking about asking for a date
till he looked at the clock and he saw he was gonna be late.
He left heart in that greasy spoon,
he had no idea he'd fall in love in Saskatoon.
He laced up quick and took a whole lot of blame, 
and he prayed to God he could keep his mind on the game.

One went off the pad, one went off the skate,
one went in the top shelf, he couldn't concentrate;
he didn't give a damn about the goal light flashin' red.
He let in five goals in three minutes, 
what could he do, his heart wasn't in it.  
They put in the back up, the boy got depressed.
He quit on the spot and went to get dressed.
He drove real fast right back to the diner, 
hoping he wasn't too late to find her.
The kitchen radio was turned in to the game
when he ran up beside her and looked at her tag for her name.
He said, "Hey Mabel, my name is Dan;
I'm a lousy goalie but a real nice man, 
and I just got a feeling that you and I were meant to be."
She said "Alright, but I don't get off work until three."
Well, they got married and I swear it's the truth, 
the whole wedding party was missing a tooth.
He went back to hockey, but he's a defensman instead.

Love hit him, love hit him, 
Love hit him like a frozen puck to the head.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 27, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> *Kathy's Song* Paul Simon




*grins*  I've been waiting to see if anyone posted this one.  It's my personal selection for "best love song of all time" ... However - I will point out that "Kathy's Song" is from the duo Simon and Garfunkel - not just Simon.   (S&G happen to hold the title of one of my two favorite bands).


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 27, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *grins*  I've been waiting to see if anyone posted this one.  It's my personal selection for "best love song of all time" ... However - I will point out that "Kathy's Song" is from the duo Simon and Garfunkel - not just Simon.   (S&G happen to hold the title of one of my two favorite bands).




I was going with writer instead of performer. Besides, by *The Sounds of Silence* the two were as much solo acts who happened to appear on the same album as a duet.  _Kathy's Song_ was more a Paul Simon song than a Simon & Garfunkel number. _April Come She Will_ was a traditional revised and arranged by Paul for Art.


----------



## sniffles (Sep 28, 2005)

*bump*   

When I first saw this thread I couldn't think of any song that fit the bill. But the other night we happened to switch on Comedy Central and found they were showing "A Mighty Wind", which we love, and we realized that we really like the song "A Kiss at the End of the Rainbow" sung by 'Mitch & Mickey' (Eugene Levy and Catherine O'Hara). In spite of the movie being a mild parody, that is one of the sweetest songs I've ever heard. 

There's a John Prine song that used to make me cry every time I heard it, but I'm darned if I can remember which one it was now. 

My fiancee and I don't dance, and we don't have an "our song", really. There will be no dancing at our wedding reception (if we ever manage to have one - how to pay for one is just killing all our plans). We won't inflict that on our friends. None of them dance either. Maybe we'll just send all the relatives home and play D&D!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2005)

I found the song to play at my wedding, not that I'm getting married or anything...its a good get your ass kicked by the new wife song

If You Wanna Be Happy
Jimmy Soul 

If you know that song it would be great to hear at a reception.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> its a good get your ass kicked by the new wife song




Ooooh! Kinky


----------



## Thotas (Oct 2, 2005)

Crothian, that's the sort of thing a wise man would only do for one reason ...

 ... to blame it on someone you don't like.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I found the song to play at my wedding, not that I'm getting married or anything...its a good get your ass kicked by the new wife song
> 
> If You Wanna Be Happy
> Jimmy Soul
> ...




What girl would marry an ooze?   

Maybe even the Great Crothian will find someone that'll make him do the Jello Jingle.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2005)

Thotas said:
			
		

> Crothian, that's the sort of thing a wise man would only do for one reason ...
> 
> ... to blame it on someone you don't like.




Like the in laws??


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What girl would marry an ooze?




Well, so far none


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, so far none





Bummer. You seem pretty cool.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bummer. You seem pretty cool.




of course I'm cool, I have over 37,000 post on a gaming message board, and that makes someone cool


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> of course I'm cool, I have over 37,000 post on a gaming message board, and that makes someone cool




Some might say that's a sign of no life....   But I'm basing that previous opinion on your postings since I don't get to Gencon. It's too far away and too close to Dragoncon.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Closer - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Oct 4, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Closer - Nine Inch Nails




Cool song, man!   The video is quite wacky though.


----------

